# quail



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

hey guys and girls im getting some qaui on friday 
i just want to ask 
would it be possible to see everyones enclosures/avairys

thanks guys


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

cant find any pics off my shed and aviary but its this easy buy a 6x4 shed add a little aviary to it bigger the better inside of shed get 2 water containers 2 feeders raised up so not on floor to stop rodents. then add 2 bulbs regular and heat bulb regular for summer heat bulb for winter then add your substrate i use sawdust smells better and they have baths in it lol never had problem with it works great or you can use the cheaper way and use newspaper and you'll need alot lol depending on shed size then to decorate it abit you could put some plants around the aviary part and loads off hides so they can feel safe think thats all i will try and get some pics off mine as soon as i get time lol been busy with the ducks and chickens lately lol

hope i helped you in some way


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

tony4k4 said:


> cant find any pics off my shed and aviary but its this easy buy a 6x4 shed add a little aviary to it bigger the better inside of shed get 2 water containers 2 feeders raised up so not on floor to stop rodents. then add 2 bulbs regular and heat bulb regular for summer heat bulb for winter then add your substrate i use sawdust smells better and they have baths in it lol never had problem with it works great or you can use the cheaper way and use newspaper and you'll need alot lol depending on shed size then to decorate it abit you could put some plants around the aviary part and loads off hides so they can feel safe think thats all i will try and get some pics off mine as soon as i get time lol been busy with the ducks and chickens lately lol
> 
> hope i helped you in some way


All good info there apart from the heat bulb, its not needed :2thumb:


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

tony4k4 said:


> cant find any pics off my shed and aviary but its this easy buy a 6x4 shed add a little aviary to it bigger the better inside of shed get 2 water containers 2 feeders raised up so not on floor to stop rodents. then add 2 bulbs regular and heat bulb regular for summer heat bulb for winter then add your substrate i use sawdust smells better and they have baths in it lol never had problem with it works great or you can use the cheaper way and use newspaper and you'll need alot lol depending on shed size then to decorate it abit you could put some plants around the aviary part and loads off hides so they can feel safe think thats all i will try and get some pics off mine as soon as i get time lol been busy with the ducks and chickens lately lol
> 
> hope i helped you in some way


that does help very much thank you  
i cant wait to get them i have called 2 of them alread one is called boris and the other is called gertrude haha


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

ljb107 said:


> All good info there apart from the heat bulb, its not needed :2thumb:


having a heat bulb may not be needed but in my experience in a bad winter it does help but each to there own


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

tony4k4 said:


> having a heat bulb may not be needed but in my experience in a bad winter it does help but each to there own


do i need to add a heat light as they will be outside ?


----------



## guineapig (Jan 9, 2011)

as tony4k4 said heat sources work in your favour in the winter and sometimes all year round with some quail i have found as chinese painted quail dont seem to be as hardy as the larger breeds do so i found giving them a heat source all year round can help them regulate their body temp a bit better if they feel a chill many people may think their is no point in giving them heat but it works for me and i rarely have any die but everybody has their own ways of doing stuff what ever works for you i guess trill and error


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

guineapig said:


> as tony4k4 said heat sources work in your favour in the winter and sometimes all year round with some quail i have found as chinese painted quail dont seem to be as hardy as the larger breeds do so i found giving them a heat source all year round can help them regulate their body temp a bit better if they feel a chill many people may think their is no point in giving them heat but it works for me and i rarely have any die but everybody has their own ways of doing stuff what ever works for you i guess trill and error


yeh i suppose im gonna have to make mistakes to learn from them i guess well im going to leave the heat out for now and see how they get on 

if i think they need it i shall get my partner to put one in at a later date 

ive already named them and havent got them yet lol 
boris and luna


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

ryan1991 said:


> yeh i suppose im gonna have to make mistakes to learn from them i guess well im going to leave the heat out for now and see how they get on
> 
> if i think they need it i shall get my partner to put one in at a later date
> 
> ...


well guy we now have boris luna lee and leona they are such little charictors we were only supposed to come home with 2 lol 

maybe getting another 2 in the next few days


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

how much you pay for your quail as i breed mine are you goin to incubate there eggs once they start breeding


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

tony4k4 said:


> how much you pay for your quail as i breed mine are you goin to incubate there eggs once they start breeding


We payed £16 for all 4 amd not sure yet think think we are going to incubate )


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

There's a local breeder who I will get mine from when I'm ready, he charges £3 for unsexed Japs and £5 for sexed females.


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

Graham said:


> There's a local breeder who I will get mine from when I'm ready, he charges £3 for unsexed Japs and £5 for sexed females.


the breeder were we got ours from lives in leigh we are just after 2 more and thats it  
will end up with more lol


----------



## guineapig (Jan 9, 2011)

i breed my own quail and charge £1 for day olds and £3 for adults i breed japanese and chinese quail but can incubate and hatch what ever you want including most chickens


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

guineapig said:


> i breed my own quail and charge £1 for day olds and £3 for adults i breed japanese and chinese quail but can incubate and hatch what ever you want including most chickens


were abouts in the west midlands are you mate ?


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

we are from walsall guineapig is my bro


----------

